# Christmas shenanigans



## Whiterabbitrage (Dec 14, 2017)

https://youtu.be/9zBzu-CPXgI


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Dec 20, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zBzu-CPXgI&feature=share[/ame]


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Dec 20, 2017)

There, this makes the link a bit nicer. 
Happy holidays all you bunny lovers!


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (Jan 14, 2018)

Awww, was that you and your bun? SOOO CUTE! our bunnies presents were in bags, so we just opened them. Chan got away and tried to eat the tree. Big Wig was well behaved.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes that was me and my bun Harvey. Her present had a name tag. All the rest were for me. She is such a funny bun. Rabbits make the best pets ever, don't they? Did Chan enjoy the tree? Wish you got videos of it. I love bunny pictures!

Blackie Chan!! Love that btw!


----------

